# aching feet



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Does anyone out there get pain in their feet? Yesterday I took my kids to a waterpark. I sat most of the day, but when I got home my feet were aching like I'd been standing all day long. Also they feel swollen but they don't look swollen. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the nite with my feet hurting.(Maybe I'm dreaming about running a marathon.)


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That is typical for many of us. That was the worst thing that bothered me in the beginning. Hard services are especially painful. I usually head for soft grass or carpet or sit down when I can. It's like putting pressure on any part of our body. Like you, my feet hurt when I wake up. I believe this has something to do with lack of good circulation. When our bodies are immobile for too long, stagnation of blood flow sets in, and we get poor oxygenation to those tissues, causing us pain and stiffness until we move around and work it out. My hands also feel like this, and they feel swollen, and actually are in the morning according to my rings. As soon as I start working with them they improve, and I can get my rings off again. I think something's either wrong with our heart pump really- or the slowed electrical impulses on the smooth muscle tissue walls of our vessels that make them expand and contract perhaps. That's my theory. When we stand, the blood goes to our feet per gravity and we need this pumping, contracting action to circulate the blood around. Of course, with our elevated P-factor, we feel more pain than your average "joe" too.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

Feet and hand pain were the first manifestations of this disease for me too. When I was able to get deep restorative sleep again with medication most of this pain went away...but it comes back now and then mostly in my feet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 1999)

Oh boy, now I am really concerned. Awhile back I had the most incredible pain in my feet, mostly when I slept. I have gained quite abit of weight & thought it was due to that, I still have the weight but, the pain in my feet isn't there. My arms hurt terribly, like clear up the inside to my inside elbow & it hurts like mad to carry anything. Also my back goes out on me. I have to be so very careful how I do anything anymore because it will slip out.I guess from what I understand, from what I have heard people say, there is a diagnosis but no medication?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

There are medications to get restorative sleep that will help relax the muscles at night so you don't get as much pain in them during the day, but there are not many pain meds that touch this type of pain short of narcotics which are not worth the damage they would cause in the long run to your body.------------------


----------

